# Massey Ferguson 245- strong enough for a front end loader



## Weekend Farmer

I have a MF 245 diesel tractor, Is this frame strong enough to put a front end loader on haul 5X6 round bales? If so, also please recommend a good aftermarket loader. 
Thanks for your help,
Have a great day,


----------



## marc_hanna

The loader is good for 2,500lbs. You should be good to go assuming the bales aren’t rolled crazy tight and soaked with water. 

Balance will be your main issue.


----------



## Weekend Farmer

marc_hanna said:


> The loader is good for 2,500lbs. You should be good to go assuming the bales aren’t rolled crazy tight and soaked with water.
> 
> Balance will be your main issue.


Thank you for your help,
Have a great afternoon,


----------



## HarveyW

The MF 245 is a 45HP tractor. Tractordata.com lists a MF236 loader as an attachment for your tractor. This loader can lift 2500 lbs. to full height (always carry your load down low so you don't tip over). 

Tractorhouse has several MF236 loaders for sale. My normal concern with buying a loader is getting the mounts, bolts, etc. to fit to your tractor. 

Also, in the 'dismantled machine' section of tractorhouse, they have a couple of 245's in salvage with loaders (if they haven't sold them already). 

The problem with all the above is the distance involved to get to them. Unless you happen to live close to one of them


----------



## Vikki

Will a MF 245 front loader attachment fit onto a MF 245 tractor?


----------



## Vikki

What size tractor was a MF 245 loader attachment built for?


----------



## pogobill

See your other post. Welcome to the forum.








MF 245 front loader attachment


I have a MF 245 tractor and would like to add a front loader to it. What size front end loader do I need? i was told that a MF 245 front loader attachment would fit so I bought one… it is too big for the tractor. What size loader attachment do I need to get? thanks.




www.tractorforum.com


----------

